# qmail-smtpd "tcpserver: fatal: temporarily unable...&qu

## Nodecam

I'm trying to set up qmail/vpopmail etc, as described on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml - hoping to be able to host emails for two domains.  I've also been reading http://www.lifewithqmail.org/lwq.html and http://www.skunkworx.org/guides/QmailOnGentoo.txt though most of what I've done has come from the howto.

I've got it successfully sending out email (ie qmail-inject to an external address works fine) but I can't get qmail-smtpd to work properly.  I've set up the symlink, and svscan runs fine, but /service/qmail-smtpd won't stay up - the log fills continually with:

```
tcpserver: fatal: temporarily unable to figure out IP address for 192.168.0.3: file does not exist
```

I've made one change to conf-common to change TCPSERVER_HOST from 0.0.0.0 to 192.168.0.3, 

and I've changed the /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp to contain 

```
127.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

192.168.0.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

:allow

```

then run tcprules on it to generate tcp.qmail-smtp.cdb

/var/qmail/control/smtproutes contains 

```
:shawmail.ss.shawcable.net
```

 (which is my isp's smtp server)

/var/qmail/control/me, defaultdomain and plusdomain all contain

```
nodecam.com
```

/var/qmail/control/rcpthosts contains

```
localhost

nodecam.com

canadianrules.ca
```

/var/qmail/control/virtualdomains contains

```
nodecam.com:nodecam.com

canadianrules.ca:canadianrules.ca

```

I've googled the error message, I've read up on daemontools, ucspi-tcp and qmail, but I am stumped.

Anyone have any thoughts on what (likely simple and stupid) thing I've done wrong?  Any other info I can supply to help with the diagnosis?

Thanks so much in advance.

----------

## Nodecam

bump...

Maybe I'm best off removing qmail and starting over?

----------

## Nodecam

Ok, I got it solved.  In conf-common, I changed TCPSERVER_HOST to "0" (not 0.0.0.0) and the log stopped filling up with errors.

I'd initially changed it away from the default because I was getting the same error with 0.0.0.0 as the IP.  Anyway, changing it to "0" has eliminated the errors from the logs, and the qmail-smtpd seems to still be running a few minutes later  :Smile: 

----------

## Letus

Hi,

can I ask you, what kind of kernel are you using ?  I have gentoo 2.6. and I'm getting the same error as you did, but even removing qmail, emerging, compiling, changing IP address, nothing helps, I cannot make qmail work  :Sad:  I posted another topic here, but no one seems to know  :Sad: 

Thanks !

----------

## Nodecam

2.6.9r14 on an AMD64 system.

You're getting the same error, and changing the TCPSERVER_HOST line to 

```

TCPSERVER_HOST=0
```

didn't fix it?

----------

## qmzt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2639199.html#2639199

----------

